# John Deere 512 loader



## Sigs (Mar 15, 2014)

Today one of my rams that tilt the bucket started working slower than the other. i only noticed it when I attempted to take off the spear and attach the bucket. Once the faster ram is fully retracted or extended the other will begin to speed up to the normal speed. Other than that the slower ram works at about half speed. When the bucket is on the whole thing works fine. All other hydraulics seem to function well and no jerking. 
Any ideas would be appreciated. I have tried holding the extension rams fully extended and fully retracted for a few seconds in an attempt to bleed the lines but that does not seem to be it. No leaks either.

Thanks
Sigs


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome Sigs. 

I'm surely no expert, but it sounds farily normal to me. Under no load, cylinder speed will likely vary, depending on which is closer to the pump or maybe has a bigger or longer hose. If it all is working good with no leaks I'd be surprised if anything needs fixed. I may be wrong, but that's my 2 cents......


----------



## Sigs (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks for the thought. I think i will run it till it needs fixed. Seems to be working wiht the loader attached. Thanks again.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

You're very welcome. Let us know how it goes and good luck with it.


----------

